# EMS Sasuke vs BSM Naruto



## ReverseZero12 (Nov 24, 2013)

So I was on narutobase a few times and there's a thread called "EMS Sasuke Vs BSM Naruto" which is here - Same ones stopped by chakra rods?. Narutobase is pure trash, at least in that part of the forum where these match ups are made. 

Now it's obvious that naruto takes this, that's not debatable. But it's funny that this thread ended up going to 5 pages. I mean people are actually debating this?? Like there are people saying Sasuke takes this mild difficulty. I'm not trying to say Sasuke is weak but in comparison to BSM Naruto, he would get crushed low/mild difficulty at most. BM Naruto would beat EMS Sasuke mild difficulty flat out. 

What are your thoughts on this match up?


----------



## Bonly (Nov 24, 2013)

Naruto simply outclasses EMS Sasuke as of now but if they were to fight it'll prolly be a hard tough fight.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 24, 2013)

From feats, even Biju Mode Naruto can defeat EMS Sasuke. Naruto has superior firepower, durability, speed, ninjutsu, taijutsu, strength...everything over EMS Sasuke. Even with Perfect Susano'o, Sasuke doesn't have what it takes at this point to contend with BM Naruto. Biju Sage Mode Naruto, whose speed, strength, power, durabilty, ninjutsu, and taijutsu are even greater than before curbstomps EMS Sasuke.


----------



## Psp123789 (Nov 24, 2013)

BM naruto wins with low-mid diff. BSM Naruto stomps easily. Naruto can just restrain Sasuke's susano'o with chakra arms and then go to town on him.


----------



## Coppur (Nov 24, 2013)

Sasuke's good, but he's not that good. BSM Naruto is superior in just about every area, so in turn he beats Sauce pretty easily.


----------



## Enki (Nov 24, 2013)

BSM Nardo wins low-mid difficulty.

Sasuke isn't on BM Nardo's level yet.


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 24, 2013)

My boy Sasuke ain't on Nardo's level yet. But soon...
 Soon............  MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tarot (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't know about BM Naruto outclassing Sasuke with PS. If his Susanoo has the same defensive capabilities as Madara's, then he should be able to tank Naruto's TBB.
BSM Naruto definitely wins though


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 24, 2013)

BSM naruto lolblitzes sasuke, sasuke stands absolutely no chance against naruto like that


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 24, 2013)

Death Arcana said:


> I don't know about BM Naruto outclassing Sasuke with PS. If his Susanoo has the same defensive capabilities as Madara's, then he should be able to tank Naruto's TBB.
> BSM Naruto definitely wins though


Perfect Susano'o managed to tank a standard Bijudama no stronger than that of the other Biju from Kurama. Naruto can casually create Bijudama's much stronger than what Kurama could do alone. Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o is crushed by them.


----------



## Triggenism (Nov 24, 2013)

Sasuke has the potential to play in the same ballpark as BSM Naruto. But just doesn't have the feats to go with it yet. Eventually he'll prove his cunning and be able to go toe to toe with Naruto, just we wait. If he wouldn't I would actually be disappointed since I like the character.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2013)

Naruto obviously outclasses him. Narutobase is just full of wankers and trolls.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 3, 2013)

Stating crap like kishi makes them equal 
Is bullshit.. Seriously looking by feats 
Naruto has every counter against sasuke 

Combining bm and sm is extremely overpowered 
2 tbb if not possibly 1 sage empowered tbb
Will completely wreck sasukes susanoo 

Bm naruto can still take it mid diff as stated in the op 
Even If sasukes susanoo is like madaras 
He literally has no chance in beating bsm naruto 

He needs the rinnegan to be equal... 
And he needs to master it even better than pain 
To beat naruto 
Naruto stomps low diff


----------



## LeafShinobi (Dec 27, 2013)

BSM Naruto takes this,until EMS Sasuke show more feats.


----------



## Panther (Dec 27, 2013)

BSM isn't needed to defeat EMS Sauce. BM Naruto would defeat current Sauce with mid-diff

Sasuke's PS is not only much smaller than Madara's but also doesn't have any mountain cutting swords. 

BM Naruto can easily immobilize Sasuke's PS with his tails like Hashirama did against Madara, which Sasuke won't be able to get out, because with only 6 of tails was he able to tank Juubi's multy mountain range laserdama, and a sword that has as best feat cutting down a branch even when powered up by KN1 cloack and CS, isn't gonna be enough to even scratch BM Naruto's tails. While Sasuke is immobilized Naruto can easily charge a standart bijuudama or Superbijuudama and destroy Sasuke, not to mention that there are also gonna be 13 RM clone spamming around FRS and mini-tbb + COFRS, so yeah the Sauce is fucked. 

Sasuke may use his Amaterasu and Enton attacks on BM Naruto while he's being held down, but that isn't gonna work since Naruto can keep tanking amaterasu with his cloack and later remove the part that was hit by Amaterasu or Enton just like the Juubi did.


----------



## Radice (Dec 27, 2013)

Really? 
Sasuke with Perfect Susano'o has great chances to defeat BM Naruto.
Perfect Susano'o can destroy mountains the same power the Bijuu Damas has.
Perfect Susano'o can fight with equality against Kurama.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 27, 2013)

EMS Sasuke is absolutely weaker than BSM Naruto, especially by feats. In fact, we don't have any PS feats from Sasuke, do we? 

He is closer to BM Naruto, but still not quite there yet.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Radice said:


> Really?
> Sasuke with Perfect Susano'o has great chances to defeat BM Naruto.
> Perfect Susano'o can destroy mountains the same power the Bijuu Damas has.
> Perfect Susano'o can fight with equality against Kurama.


Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o lacks feats, Bijudama has more firepower than the slashes, and BM Naruto's Bijudama's eclipse any Perfect Susano'o slash by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Radice (Dec 27, 2013)

Naruto simply has much  more screen time in manga with his BM than Sasuke with his new powers.

Don't underestimate Sasuke. Sasuke in Second Susano'o stage was capable to survive a Juubito's powerfull attack . Susano'o second form and Kurama. Both has just smashed in the ground:





Naruto lost his Bijuu form and Sasuke lost Susano'o. Both Sasuke and Naruto is alive without serious damage.




In this scene Sasuke's susano'o second form  has the same resistence as Naruto in Bijuu Mode. I really doubt if Bijuu Dama was capable to broken his Perfect Susano'o and Kill Him when the Juubito can't kill him with an inferior Susano'o form.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 27, 2013)

You do realize Sasuke's Complete Susano'o there was _powered up by both Naruto and Jugo_, right Radice?

Oh, here's what happened when Naruto took on a Senjutsu Susano'o without his enhancement: easily overpowers it AND damages it and pins it.

Naruto's Bijudama has far more power than any Susano'o slash. Hell even normal Bijudama's wipe out mountains while PS Susano'o merely bisects them.


----------



## Radice (Dec 27, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You do realize Sasuke's Complete Susano'o there was _powered up by both Naruto and Jugo_, right Radice?
> 
> Oh, here's what happened when Naruto took on a Senjutsu Susano'o without his enhancement: easily overpowers it AND damages it and pins it.
> 
> Naruto's Bijudama has far more power than any Susano'o slash. Hell even normal Bijudama's wipe out mountains while PS Susano'o merely bisects them.





Kurama did nothing to Madara's susano'o in this attack
Madara's susano'o is broken when all the nine bijuus  attacks at the same time.
easily overpowers it AND damages it and pins it.
easily overpowers it AND damages it and pins it.


Of course we are talking about second susano'o form 

Did you realize Sasuke is using  a second form Susano'o and the perfect Susano'o has much more power than this form?


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 27, 2013)

Naruto mid diffs.


----------



## Radice (Dec 27, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto's Bijudama has far more power than any Susano'o slash. Hell even normal Bijudama's wipe out mountains while PS Susano'o merely bisects them.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Radice said:


> Kurama did nothing to Madara's susano'o in this attack
> Madara's susano'o is broken when all the nine bijuus  attacks at the same time.
> easily overpowers it AND damages it and pins it.
> easily overpowers it AND damages it and pins it.
> ...


Its Complete Susano'o Sasuke was using. And dear god, Naruto and Jugo _had both powered Sasuke up_. You love ignoring the fact Sasuke had a Version 1 Cloak AND Jugo's Cursed Seal there, right?

And Naruto did damage Madara's Susano'o with a single tail, we even heard a few cracks and creaks.

You do realize that is a bad translation? Perfect Susano'o is _comparable_ to a tailed beast. And from feats, the tailed beasts have shown far greater destructive feats.


----------



## Radice (Dec 27, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its Complete Susano'o Sasuke was using. And dear god, Naruto and Jugo _had both powered Sasuke up_. You love ignoring the fact Sasuke had a Version 1 Cloak AND Jugo's Cursed Seal there, right?
> 
> And Naruto did damage Madara's Susano'o with a single tail, we even heard a few cracks and creaks.
> 
> ...



Just No...


While Sasuke was using only a  version 1 cloak  Naruto was using an Full Kurama to give chakra to him.

Don’t use this ridiculous argument because  'sasuke was  using kyuubi chakra”
This  cloak doesn't make difference in Sasuke's susano'o when Naruto was FULL of Kyuubi Chakra and even him lost his Bijuu form after Obito's attack.
This is  Sasuke's susano'o merit. Not Kyuubi's chakra. Sasuke was capable to combine senjutsu with his Susano'o. This is sasuke's merit too.

Translation is wrong. How convenient to you.
Did you realize the bijuu bombs is the most powerfull Bijuu's Attack while only an single  movement  of a perfect Susano'o sword can destroy two mountains a distance?

Perfect susano'o lost in nothing compared to bijuus is  destructive power


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Radice said:


> Just No...
> 
> 
> While Sasuke was using only a  version 1 cloak  Naruto was using an Full Kurama to give chakra to him.
> ...


Dude, Sasuke's Complete Susano'o became _10 times larger_ while he had Naruto's Version 1 Cloak. He ALSO got the Senjutsu chakra *FROM JUGO*. And yes, it is a wrong translation. Even VIZ says 'power comparable to a Tailed Beast' and several other translations do too.

Sasuke got two powerups to face Obito. One from Naruto, one from Jugo. Are you serious?

And Bijudama's are much more powerful than the sword slashes. Bijudama's _wipe out mountains_, while PS slashes merely cut them in half. The difference is huge.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 27, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You do realize that is a bad translation? Perfect Susano'o is _comparable_ to a tailed beast. And from feats, the tailed beasts have shown far greater destructive feats.



Allow me, please. 


Thank you. U_U


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2013)

A single stroke of the blade rivals the Bijuu. So I guess that means two+ strokes surpasses them.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 27, 2013)

We scaling Sauce's PS durability to Madara's?

K.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 27, 2013)

PS have a range of destroying mountains 
TBB have the power to dwarf mountains 
BM Naruto >> EMS Sasuke 
BSM Naruto >>>> EMS Sasuke


----------

